# Primos 35 trail cam?



## Droptine07 (Nov 17, 2008)

Anyone hear anything about the new Primos 35 trail Cams?

Good or Bad!


----------



## alpineman1 (Mar 13, 2009)

Droptine07 said:


> Anyone hear anything about the new Primos 35 trail Cams?
> 
> Good or Bad!


X2 very interested??


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

I have no expierence with them but have heard good things. The only concern I have heard is that there is a filter click in with the IR flash. Other than that, said to be a nice camera.


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

I will say this if Will endorses it he uses it,and if he uses it he believes in it, will it be the best for you maybe maybe not, But Will dont use junk. He has been around long enough that he doesnt need to endorse a product just for the sponsership dollars, he can get that from any of em


----------



## ksp9416 (Mar 8, 2004)

From my understanding he is not endorsing it, Primos built it. I believe it is their own, I don't think it is under anyone else. They sure look nice, but would like to see how they work.


----------



## Screming Bull (Apr 20, 2010)

*Primos 35 trail cam*

Love mine, have a couple of them, the shutter noise is a little much, but the deer don't seem to be bothered by it, takes great pics, and the trigger speed is good. for the price they are hard to beat.


----------



## Bowhunter36 (Jun 9, 2010)

i have the 46 and it does make a noise but i have deer and bear pics none seem bothered with it, takes awesome pics


----------



## bowhunter12791 (Oct 12, 2009)

Just bought 2. Can't wait to put them out (tonight) when i get some pics and reviews on it ill post again!


----------



## kenn1320 (Aug 28, 2004)

My friend bought the 46 model. He has showed me lots of pictures already, all look really good. Unless the animal is running, they are all centered in the shot. The flash range at night has been good, with 1 picture lighting up the whole area. The picture right after that of the same deer is not nearly as bright, but is the same as all the rest. We dont know how to explain it, but if they all looked that bright, would be the best on the market from pics I have seen on reviews. The only complaint I can say, is 95% of all photos in the dark, show the deer stairing at the camera. This tells me they are hearing/seeing something and know right where its coming from. The camera is positioned perpendicular to a travel lane(open gate), so there is no reason for the deer to look in that direction other then the camera(red glow/noise). He believes the number of pics has started to drop, but it could be due to human scent, the camera spooking, or both. For the price and the review it got on chasingame its tough to beat!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I just ordered the Truth cam 35 through Primos last Friday. i hope to receive it sometime next week. I'm gonna run it through all it's paces. I'll let you know what i think of it. 

From their website,

"This could be the easiest to operate camera ever developed without sacrificing performance. Simply load 4 "D" cell batteries, insert your SD card and slide the switch to photo or video and this camera is ready to go. With 3.0-MP resolution and a 35-LED bank that allows quality image capture out to 40 ft – in all light conditions, day or night – this affordable infrared scouting camera gives you everything you need to prepare for a great hunt. 1.5 second trigger speed (0.3 second when camera is not in sleep mode). This camera features a 40 ft. extended night range.

TRUTH CAM’S ARE AS SIMPLE AS IT GETS! Come pre-configured out-of-the-box with optimal default settings. Easy as installing batteries and a SD memory card to start recording pictures and videos.

TRUTH CAM ADVANTAGES

- Easy to understand quick instructions are printed on camera door for easy reference*

- Allows selection of number of active LED’s (more night range or battery life)**

- Captures photos or video

- Molded security cable hole through case provides theft prevention

- Primos reliability and customer support – 1 Year Warranty

- Supports up to 8 GB SD card, for months worth of images


* Truth X Cam has on-screen instructions instead **All models except Truth Cam 35

Features:

EXCEPTIONAL Trigger Speed, Menu Design, Quality Photo/Video Infrared Range, Battery Life, Security"


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

My First Critter pic from the Truth Cam 35. I've only had the Cam up for about 2-3 hours. I still fidling with the settings.

I have this set at Photo, 3 pic burst, with a 10 second delay. I did hear the Shutter sound when i was testing it during the day. I could hear the shutter snap when i was about 10-15 feet in front of it with no wind around. It wasn't a loud alarming sound. So far, for a base model Cam. I'm Happy.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

First night and I'm loving the Primos truth 35 Cam,
I had about 3 dozen 3 burst pics with Critters on them. Too many pics to choose from. here are a few i picked out. If your interested in the primos Cams, I hope these pics help you out with the decision.


----------

